# Need to help to find rescue



## hok9 (Nov 4, 2009)

Like most people know i am in Japan and have a hard time finding things here. I am looking for a rescue for my boys. After much discusion with the wife as to what buns we were going to let go, the housing we are in has come out with a new policy of only 2 pets period. We decided that it would be best to let the all the boys go as the girls like being by themselves and are ALOT cleaner then the boys ever were. This has been a hard decision for us and we would like to make it as quick as possible. 

I tried on "rescue" but they wanted me to pay $325 for them just to take one animal. They said that they are my responsibility and that I should not have taken them if this was going to happen. Like i can forsee the future. 

Any way, any help is appreciated.


----------



## hok9 (Nov 6, 2009)

UPDATE> They are doing annual inspections here next week and they are going to be enforcing their new "only to pets per household" rule (which does not include bunnies now.) I am running out of options. If i have 6 still they are going to evict us. My ONLY chance after this weekend is to euthanise.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 6, 2009)

*hok9 wrote: *


> UPDATE> They are doing annual inspections here next week and they are going to be enforcing their new "only to pets per household" rule (which does not include bunnies now.) I am running out of options. If i have 6 still they are going to evict us. My ONLY chance after this weekend is to euthanise.


This is very sad, did you know about this rule before you went out and bought all the rabbits? :? If it doesn't apply to rabbits how come you have to get rid of them?


----------



## hok9 (Nov 6, 2009)

They just put this into effect this month. We really had no warning. This applies especially to bunnies. They do not want any type of small caged animals in the complexes.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 6, 2009)

Could you try putting up ads to sell them? Sell them back to the pet shops? Anything would be better then euthanising them.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm guessing this is military base housing. Ask for more time. Let them know the options you are considering. Perhaps they will give you some time or an exemption. See if they will "grandfather" them in. Good luck.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 6, 2009)

Selling back to pet shops, putting up ads, ask a friend if they can care for them for the next week while you get things straightened out.

two friends, each takes 2 bunnies while you find homes for them.

Honestly, you made a committment to these beings, and I think it is very important that you do absolutely everything in your power to ensure they live out their lives. Euthanasia would not be appropriate, IMO.

Write a letter to the supervisor of the building, explaining the situation, and your timeline. Request 1-2 months to find new homes, and provide the manager with weekly updates so they know that you are trying hard.


----------



## hok9 (Nov 6, 2009)

I already talked to them, and as one of you has said, it is a military base. They are going to do what they are going to do. I cannot sell them back to the pet shop, i tried to talk to them but they will only buy from their "source". I am going somewhere on monday to see if we can find a shelter to take them too, but this is getting close to the bottom of the barrel. 

I do have ads up, but you have to think, that the people that are going to read them are in the same area i am at and the same policy applies.


----------



## Luluznewz (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sure there is something else you can do besides euthanize them, that seems insane. The shelter is right, they really are your responsibility, even if you cant see the future. Maybe you could see if anyone in your building had children who wanted a nice free rabbit to a good home. 

Also, maybe you could contact a vet's office and get recommendations from them. Also, good "rabbit rescue" or animal shelter, and im sure there is SOMEPLACE that will take them for less than 300 dollars.


----------



## Luluznewz (Nov 6, 2009)

http://animal.rescueme.org/jp

http://www.all-creatures.org/ha/Hokenjyo_e.html

The second site seemed promising, but because I'm in the US I was having some trouble accessing it. There was a link for "animal shelters in japan". It said my server couldn't read it, but yours might be able to.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 6, 2009)

Put up ads at your vet's office. 
Put up ads at the grocery store. 
Put up ads in the Subway. 

Put up ads outside  of your immediate home area. I think that yes, you will probably have to travel a bit out of your way. That's the inevitable "inconvenience" of doing this properly.

Laundromat.
Pet stores.
Internet classifieds.
Cafes.
Word of mouth.
Talk to everyone you know.

Trust me, I had a stray kitten come to me, and I had to find a home for her. Yes, it took a lot of work on my part, but I found a home within 2 weeks.

This is do-able.:hug:
Know any families with kids about 10-12?


----------



## hok9 (Nov 12, 2009)

> Put up ads at your vet's office.
> Put up ads at the grocery store.
> Put up ads in the Subway.
> 
> ...



Vets office: no posting flyers.
Grocery store: no posting pets.
Subway: dont know just that I dont speak japanese and they didnt like my putting things up in their spaces.

Outside home area: all japanese and will not let post flyers. Very clean country.

They are on craigslist and the local ad site. my wife has posted on facebook that we need to get rid of them. this has been going on 3 weeks now.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 12, 2009)

That's quite something... a country with no fliers at all....
Glad to hear that you're allowed to post online though. 

I'll be sending my best wishes that someone responds soon...


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 13, 2009)

That is interesting, I've never heard of a place that wouldn't allow you to post fliers. 
If i Could i would take them for you.


----------



## hok9 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been to many stores too. They wont take them over a certain age. I am trying, it is very hard here as all the shelters charge to take them and this new policy is killing me. 

A little off topic, my youngest male has become very territorial and hostile towards everything. He bit me when i went to give him food.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 13, 2009)

I've checked for other Japanese members and we really don't have any.  

Any chance of flying them out of the country? It's only an 8.5 hour trip from Tokoyo to Vancouver. They wouldn't need to be quarantined or anything entering Canada. But the cost might be close to what the rescue wants. 

sas


----------



## Rich Girl (Nov 13, 2009)

Considering how much it might cost you to be forced to relocate, the surrender fee for all those rabbits would be something that would need to be tolerated, I think... It is like a price of a new furniture set. Can you get aloan or some sort, if you don't have savings? This is not unusual expense that one with many exotic pets could incur. Imagine vet bills. My visit to a exotic animal vet in one instance of injury incurred by one of my chinchillas was $375. Well, don't count too much on it, but I couldshoot a few email to my friends back in Japan. I am from Yokohama City. But, considering the living situation in Japanese houses, I doubt that I will get favorable responses. I used to have rabbits in my parents' house growing up, but I think that they wouldn't consider getting one again since they are handful by taking care of my nephew. Anyway, I would want some pictures for me to try reaching out. Thanks. 

P.S. I have 4 rabbits here in DC, and had my apartment changed rules, I would be ready to act immediately, such as change apartment...


----------



## Pipp (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Justin, any luck? 


sas :clover:


----------



## hok9 (Nov 17, 2009)

No, not yet. We did manage to find a loophole. we still need to get rid of atleast 2 but there is less of a rush now. I did have to put one outside for now.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope it works out for the best! Please don't have these bunnies PTS, someone on here is bound to be able to help you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 18, 2009)

*hok9 wrote: *


> No, not yet. We did manage to find a loophole. we still need to get rid of atleast 2 but there is less of a rush now. I did have to put one outside for now.


That's great news! :highfive:
Way to go on finding the loopholeinkbouce:...

Still sending you and your buns good vibes. I just know the right person will come along soon!

ETA: Is there a children's zoo/petting farm in your area? It would be a safe spot... better than euthanasia anyway...


----------

